# no tener por qué



## Arzhela

Hola a todos,
No comprendo "tu no tienes" en esta frase :
_"*Tú no tienes* porque seguir estropeándote estas manos. Venga, no llores. Mira, con ese cuerpo que tienes, seguro que encontramos algo mucho mejor para ti."
__"Tu ...?... pourquoi continuer à t'abimer les mains. Allez, ne pleure pas. Écoute, avec le corps que tu as, je suis sûr qu'on trouvera quelque chose de bien mieux pour toi."_
Muchas gracias por antemano !


----------



## Tximeleta123

Hola 

"Tu n'a pas besoin de" _continuer à t'abimer les mains._

Saludos


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias Tximeleta123 !


----------



## Tximeleta123

Arzhela said:


> Hola a todos,
> No comprendo "tu no tienes" en esta frase :
> _"*Tú no tienes* porque  *por qué* seguir estropeándote estas manos. Venga, no llores. Mira, con ese cuerpo que tienes, seguro que encontramos algo mucho mejor para ti."_


 
El significado es: 
"_*No tienes motivo*_ para seguir estropeándote estas manos".
"_*No tienes necesidad*_ de seguir...
"_*No hay razón para que*_ sigas...

¡Ojo al _porque_ y _por qué_!

Saludos


----------



## magimbu

hola Arzhela: no necesitas, no hay razon


----------



## Arzhela

Muchas gracias Tximeleta123 y Magimbu !
Lo siento pero es escrito "porque" en mi texto... je ne suis pas encore assez expérimentée en espagnol pour voir les fautes     ... mais je vais essayer !


----------



## Tximeleta123

Arzhela said:


> Muchas gracias Tximeleta123 y Magimbu !
> Lo siento pero es escrito "porque" en mi texto... je ne suis pas encore assez expérimentée en espagnol pour voir les fautes  ... mais je vais essayer !


 
Tranquila, Arzhela . Lo haces estupendamente 

Te le he destacado porque tal vez fue éso lo que te desorientó. No hay por qué disculparse.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

Otra solución:
- tu n'as pas à...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## poline

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
no entiendo la expresion siguiente puede usted traducirla: "aunque la profesion *no tiene que porqué* anular otras facetas"


----------



## Yul

http://www.pricegrabber.com/search_getprod.php/isbn=9789700515762/

À moins que je fasse une grossière erreur, le titre de ce livre "Amor no tiene por que doler" qui sera particulièrement de circonstance dans une semaine, peut possiblement t'aider. 

En français: "Il n'est pas nécessaire que l'amour fasse mal".

Les avis des castillanophones sont toutefois souhaités en raison des connaissances limitées du signataire.

Yul


----------



## Tina.Irun

Yul: el amor siempre duele, es una de sus múltiples facetas.

A mí me sobra el "que".
Yo entiendo:  
"la profession ne devrait pas (être une raison pour) annuler d'autres facettes¡"


----------



## Yul

Bonjour Tina, 

Mes connaissances sont limitées en espagnol, mais en amour... cela est une autre paire de manches (es harina de otro costal) ...

"À beau mentir qui vient de loin" (de luengas tierras, luengas mentiras), diras-tu... avec raison... peut-être.

Yul


----------



## mont blanc

NUEVA PREGUNTA
​
 ¡Hola!

  No entiendo la construcción de frase siguiente y por eso su significación: _una muchacha atractiva como yo no tenía por que recurrir a empleos tan mundanos_

Muchas gracias


----------



## pipasdegirasol

mont blanc said:


> ¡Hola!
> 
> No entiendo la construcción de frase siguiente y por eso su significación: _una muchacha atractiva como yo no tenía por que recurrir a empleos tan mundanos_
> 
> Muchas gracias


 
... *n'avait pas besoin de* ....


----------



## mont blanc

esta claro. Muchas gracias


----------



## piloue

NUEVA PREGUNTA
​
​
Bonjour,

Que signifie la phrase : 

"El fin de semana no tiene porque haber problema" ?

Merci.


----------



## Paxal

Il n'y a aucune raison que le weekend pose problème?


----------



## piloue

ah super!
Je ne savais pas si la phrase voulait dire ça , ou le contraire.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Pinairun

piloue said:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Que signifie la phrase :
> 
> "El fin de semana no tiene porque haber problema" ?
> 
> Merci.


 

Paxal a raison, mais en espagnol on dirait mieux: ""El fin de semana no tiene *por qué* haber problema".

Salut


----------



## draboy24

NUEVA PREGUNTA
Hilos unidos
​
 Bonjour,
rassurez moi sur une expression que je ne trouve pas dans le dictionnaire :

l'expression "no tengo por qué"

Par exemple, 

No tengo por qué pedir disculpas : je n'ai pas à demander d'excuses...
No tengo por qué demonstrarle mi talento a nadie : je n'ai pas l'obligation de montrer mon talent (à quiconque), je n'ai pas à montrer mon talent...

Ai-je bien deviné le sens ou ai-je faux ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## draboy24

C'est compris, j'avais bien deviné ! Merci beaucoup !


----------



## marilola

Salut à tous!

Je suis pas  sure de comme je peux dire en français : 

"Los espesores no tienen poraue ser iguales"
"Les épaisseurs n'ont porquoi être égals" 

Pues al ser una frase echa en español no se si tiene sentido en frances o es incoherente.

Gracias


----------



## Paquita

marilola said:


> "Los espesores no tienen poraue* por qué* ser iguales"
> "Les épaisseurs n'ont porquoi être égals"
> 
> Pues al ser una frase* h*echa en español no se *sé* si tiene sentido en franc*é*s o es incoherente.
> 
> Gracias



Si lees el hilo entero, verás que debes utilizar otra expresión.
Y por cierto, en nuestro foro lingüístico consultado por extranjeros de varias nacionalidades, hay que cuidar la ortografía al menos la de la lengua materna (norma 11) gracias por recordarlo.


----------



## marilola

Tu no tienes necesidad de....

*2ème message*

Muchas gracias, lamento haber escrito mal algunas palabras, causa de tener prisa y un teclado francés que no me acostumbro a usar, tendré màs cuidado la pròxima vez.

Gracias


----------



## fred1981

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, je suis en train de lire "Las luces de Septiembre" de Zafón et je suis tombé sur ce passage (chapitre 9) : 
"Ella cerró los ojos. No tenía por qué entrar allí. Le bastaba con rehacer sus pasos. No tenía por qué ceder a aquella atmósfera...".
Dans ce cas, c'est utilisé avec un infinitif, peut-on traduire cela par : "elle n'avait aucune raison d'entrer/de céder?" ou serait-ce plutôt "rien ne l'obligeait à entrer/à céder..."?
muchas gracias


----------

